# Can adding new gravel kill fish?? :|



## Austin (Feb 1, 2010)

My platy is laying on the floor on his side... he's dying, and when the water gets cold enough I am going to have to euthanize him.  Poor thing is barely breathing...

All my other fish are fine. Recently, the past 3 days I have changed around 25-40% of the water each day. I was trying to get the salt out of my tank so I could add plants. I don't think it's ammonia/nitrite or too much nitrate. My tank is fully cycled and everything has been fine for over a month. 

I also needed more gravel for my plants, so I added 5 pounds of gravel this morning... I thought I washed it alright... 

He is the newest addition he has probably been in my tank for about a week. 

Since I added the gravel a few of my fish have itched too... :/

So since I don't have parameters yet... (sadly >< it'll be here next week sigh) I'm just gonna ask if you guys think adding gravel can mess up the water parameters? :/ 

I'll be very upset if it's something the gravel did and now all my fish are going to die.


----------



## Angel079 (Feb 14, 2007)

What brought you ich in the tank was the new fish not the gravel!

Ich is VERY treatable sickness so treat them and be done with it.

Your platy may well come from a involvement w/out salt as they do not NEED salt, adding him/her to your salty tank is likly what's making the fish sick; add to the stress of moving, salt and adding gravel in the tank that's a LOT action on a brand new fish in the tank and really they can only take so much stress before they die.


----------



## Austin (Feb 1, 2010)

Aww, I didn't realize adding new gravel would be so stressful for the fish.  

I had problems with ich before and I don't know if it fully went away. :| I haven't seen any visible signs of ich for weeks now :|

I really don't wanna treat with salt again... T.T I just did a bunch of water changes over the last few days to get the salt outta the water for plants. :| I'll medicate the tank though now in case.


----------

